# Police Officer Assumption University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Assumption University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/01/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety







DIVERSITY








*Company Description:*
Assumption University is a comprehensive, Catholic liberal arts institution sponsored by the Augustinians of the Assumption. We awaken in students a sense of wonder, discovery, and purpose, forming graduates known for their intellectual seriousness, thoughtful citizenship, and devotion to the common good. Our curricular and co-curricular programs provide students with an education that shapes their souls, forms them intellectually, and prepares them for meaningful careers. We are a diverse community that welcomes different points of view and embraces all who share our mission. Enlivened by the Catholic affirmation of the harmony of faith and reason and by the pursuit of the truth in the company of friends, an Assumption education transforms the minds and hearts of students. An Equal Opportunity Employer. Assumption favors diversity, ecumenically welcomes all who share its goals, and strongly encourages applicants from underrepresented racial minorities to apply.
Assumption University is a private, Catholic university which offers its 2,500 undergraduate and graduate students a Catholic liberal education. The University is located in Worcester, Massachusetts, New England's second largest city that "combines the warmth of a small town with the convenience of a thriving city."

*Job Description:*
BASIC PURPOSE: Enforces the General Laws of the Commonwealth and the regulations of the University in support of the mission of the University. Protects lives and safeguards the property of the University community.
ESSENTIAL JOB FUNCTIONS:
1. Patrols the University's buildings and grounds to prevent and/or discover theft, trespass, vandalism, unsafe conditions, or violation of the General Laws of the Commonwealth or the University's rules and regulations;
2. Investigates and brings to the attention of proper authorities violations of the General Laws or University regulations;
3. Makes arrests as necessary and performs related and follow-up tasks including processing arrested individuals, testifying in court, applying for and/or serving arrests and/or search warrants. May also serve as court liaison by filling out and signing complaints for officers to bring offenders to justice;
4. Responds efficiently to emergency calls such as fire and personal injury; renders assistance as needed, including administering First Aid and CPR;
5. Prepares accurate and timely written reports of incidents and arrests in accordance with departmental procedures to provide a complete and on-going record of public safety related activity; receives written/oral requests for assistance;
6. Gives direction and general information to visitors and guests in a pleasant and helpful manner;
7. Transports University monies to the cashier's office;
8. When necessary, fires a weapon accurately in accordance with departmental procedures and the laws of the Commonwealth;
9. May engage in the use of "reasonable force" when enforcing laws within the performance of his/her duties;
10. Reports for work on time and maintains regular attendance;
11. Performs physical activities such as running, jumping, climbing walls and crawling; must be able to lift weight equivalent to that of a person;
12. Writes reports and other communication coherently and accurately;
13. Exercises restraint and good judgment under severe stress; functions competently in dangerous situations;
14. Frequently works in extreme temperatures and weather;
15. Must be available to work any of the seven days during a given week including nights, weekends, and holidays. Overtime may be required;
16. Other duties as assigned.

*Requirements:*
1. Must be willing to contribute actively to the mission of the University as well as show respect for the Catholic and Assumptionist identity of Assumption University;
2. Successfully complete the Massachusetts Special State Police Officer (SSPO) Academy OR Successfully complete a Municipal Police Academy operated or approved by the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC);
* AND
Must meet and maintain all Peace Officer Standards and Training Commission (POST) certification standards*;
3. Must pass physical and psychological examinations;
4. High school diploma or equivalent;
5. Bachelor's Degree preferred;
6. Must be a U.S. citizen and at least 21 years old;
7. Previous police experience preferred;
8. Hold or ability to obtain Police powers under MGL Chapter 22C, Section 63;
9. Valid Firearms License required (MA);
10. Current certification in CPR and First Aid required;
11. Valid operator's license providing continuous motor vehicle operation in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts required;
12. Must maintain physical fitness requirements of the Department;
13. Ability to maintain a high degree of confidentiality;
14. Available to work on a 24/7 basis when emergencies arise;
15. Ability to maintain cooperative relationships with campus personnel, visitors, and local law enforcement agencies;
16. Assumption University Department of Public Safety employees are expected to adhere to the principles of honesty, integrity, professionalism, sensitivity, and trust;
17. Regularly qualifies with issued firearms and other defensive weapons.
18. Vaccination and Boosted for COVID-19 required.

*Additional Information:*
SCOPE:

Interacts frequently with students, staff, faculty, administrators, and visitors to the University.
Interacts with representatives of other law enforcement agencies and the court system.
ESSENTIAL EMPLOYEE: This position is designated as an Essential Employee. Essential Employees are those who are expected to be on duty to operate the University and provide for the safety and well-being of our students when normal operations are suspended, e.g. when classes are cancelled or delayed and when non-essential employees are released from work. Staffing of essential support services may be at reduced levels, determined by the Administrator, dependent on the needs of our students. No compensatory time, additional wages or premium wages will be paid under these circumstances since the suspended hours are scheduled hours and part of each employee's regular duties.
WORKING CONDITIONS:

Work may be performed in an indoor or outdoor setting on even or uneven terrain
Exposure to dissatisfied or abusive individuals including possible confrontations, fights and use of weapons.
Work may include extended periods of sitting or standing.
Performs physical activities such as running, jumping, climbing walls and crawling.

*Application Instructions:*
Please be sure to submit your cover letter addressing qualifications for this position along with your resume.
Thank you

The University recognizes the essential contribution of a diverse community of students, faculty, and staff. Accordingly, Assumption University commits itself to maintaining a welcoming environment for all people and to complying with all state and federal laws prohibiting discrimination in employment and its educational programs on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, religion, disability, age, marital or parental status, sexual orientation, genetic information or family medical history, military status, or other legally protected status. Assumption University rejects and condemns all forms of harassment, wrongful discrimination, and disrespect.


in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/01/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety







DIVERSITY

*Company Description:*
Assumption University is a comprehensive, Catholic liberal arts institution sponsored by the Augustinians of the Assumption. We awaken in students a sense of wonder, discovery, and purpose, forming graduates known for their intellectual seriousness, thoughtful citizenship, and devotion to the common good. Our curricular and co-curricular programs provide students with an education that shapes their souls, forms them intellectually, and prepares them for meaningful careers. We are a diverse community that welcomes different points of view and embraces all who share our mission. Enlivened by the Catholic affirmation of the harmony of faith and reason and by the pursuit of the truth in the company of friends, an Assumption education transforms the minds and hearts of students. An Equal Opportunity Employer. Assumption favors diversity, ecumenically welcomes all who share its goals, and strongly encourages applicants from underrepresented racial minorities to apply.
Assumption University is a private, Catholic university which offers its 2,500 undergraduate and graduate students a Catholic liberal education. The University is located in Worcester, Massachusetts, New England's second largest city that "combines the warmth of a small town with the convenience of a thriving city."

*Job Description:*
BASIC PURPOSE: Enforces the General Laws of the Commonwealth and the regulations of the University in support of the mission of the University. Protects lives and safeguards the property of the University community.
ESSENTIAL JOB FUNCTIONS:
1. Patrols the University's buildings and grounds to prevent and/or discover theft, trespass, vandalism, unsafe conditions, or violation of the General Laws of the Commonwealth or the University's rules and regulations;
2. Investigates and brings to the attention of proper authorities violations of the General Laws or University regulations;
3. Makes arrests as necessary and performs related and follow-up tasks including processing arrested individuals, testifying in court, applying for and/or serving arrests and/or search warrants. May also serve as court liaison by filling out and signing complaints for officers to bring offenders to justice;
4. Responds efficiently to emergency calls such as fire and personal injury; renders assistance as needed, including administering First Aid and CPR;
5. Prepares accurate and timely written reports of incidents and arrests in accordance with departmental procedures to provide a complete and on-going record of public safety related activity; receives written/oral requests for assistance;
6. Gives direction and general information to visitors and guests in a pleasant and helpful manner;
7. Transports University monies to the cashier's office;
8. When necessary, fires a weapon accurately in accordance with departmental procedures and the laws of the Commonwealth;
9. May engage in the use of "reasonable force" when enforcing laws within the performance of his/her duties;
10. Reports for work on time and maintains regular attendance;
11. Performs physical activities such as running, jumping, climbing walls and crawling; must be able to lift weight equivalent to that of a person;
12. Writes reports and other communication coherently and accurately;
13. Exercises restraint and good judgment under severe stress; functions competently in dangerous situations;
14. Frequently works in extreme temperatures and weather;
15. Must be available to work any of the seven days during a given week including nights, weekends, and holidays. Overtime may be required;
16. Other duties as assigned.

*Requirements:*
1. Must be willing to contribute actively to the mission of the University as well as show respect for the Catholic and Assumptionist identity of Assumption University;
2. Successfully complete the Massachusetts Special State Police Officer (SSPO) Academy OR Successfully complete a Municipal Police Academy operated or approved by the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC);
* AND
Must meet and maintain all Peace Officer Standards and Training Commission (POST) certification standards*;
3. Must pass physical and psychological examinations;
4. High school diploma or equivalent;
5. Bachelor's Degree preferred;
6. Must be a U.S. citizen and at least 21 years old;
7. Previous police experience preferred;
8. Hold or ability to obtain Police powers under MGL Chapter 22C, Section 63;
9. Valid Firearms License required (MA);
10. Current certification in CPR and First Aid required;
11. Valid operator's license providing continuous motor vehicle operation in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts required;
12. Must maintain physical fitness requirements of the Department;
13. Ability to maintain a high degree of confidentiality;
14. Available to work on a 24/7 basis when emergencies arise;
15. Ability to maintain cooperative relationships with campus personnel, visitors, and local law enforcement agencies;
16. Assumption University Department of Public Safety employees are expected to adhere to the principles of honesty, integrity, professionalism, sensitivity, and trust;
17. Regularly qualifies with issued firearms and other defensive weapons.
18. Vaccination and Boosted for COVID-19 required.

*Additional Information:*
SCOPE:

Interacts frequently with students, staff, faculty, administrators, and visitors to the University.
Interacts with representatives of other law enforcement agencies and the court system.
ESSENTIAL EMPLOYEE: This position is designated as an Essential Employee. Essential Employees are those who are expected to be on duty to operate the University and provide for the safety and well-being of our students when normal operations are suspended, e.g. when classes are cancelled or delayed and when non-essential employees are released from work. Staffing of essential support services may be at reduced levels, determined by the Administrator, dependent on the needs of our students. No compensatory time, additional wages or premium wages will be paid under these circumstances since the suspended hours are scheduled hours and part of each employee's regular duties.
WORKING CONDITIONS:

Work may be performed in an indoor or outdoor setting on even or uneven terrain
Exposure to dissatisfied or abusive individuals including possible confrontations, fights and use of weapons.
Work may include extended periods of sitting or standing.
Performs physical activities such as running, jumping, climbing walls and crawling.

*Application Instructions:*
Please be sure to submit your cover letter addressing qualifications for this position along with your resume.
Thank you

The University recognizes the essential contribution of a diverse community of students, faculty, and staff. Accordingly, Assumption University commits itself to maintaining a welcoming environment for all people and to complying with all state and federal laws prohibiting discrimination in employment and its educational programs on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, religion, disability, age, marital or parental status, sexual orientation, genetic information or family medical history, military status, or other legally protected status. Assumption University rejects and condemns all forms of harassment, wrongful discrimination, and disrespect.


----------

